# For those who have NPR today...



## thetrailboss (Mar 31, 2005)

......they are going to talk with Laura Waterman, wife of the late Guy Waterman, famous outdoor enthusiast and founder of "Leave No Trace" who committed suicide on the side of his beloved Mt. Lafayette some time ago. On NPR's "Here and Now" from 12-1pm.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 31, 2005)

Sorry, that conflicts with Rush. 

I'll check it out once they post it on the web at http://www.here-now.org/shows/2005/03/20050331_17.asp


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 31, 2005)

i really enjoyed the book written about waterman called Good Morning Midnight by chip brown.  really interesting reading that i had a hard time putting down.  from what i gathered from the book, laura waterman shunned the media for a long time after the incident of guy's death.  understandably so.  it should be interesting to hear from her.


----------



## Stephen (Apr 1, 2005)

Here is the link to the segment:

http://www.here-now.org/shows/2005/03/20050331_17.asp

-Stephen


----------

